# PROTEUS me da 1 error al compilar el circuito con un PIC, con MPLAB no me da error



## Jaime Molleja (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola,resulta que hice un programa para un PIC 16F84A en el compilador MPLAB, y no me da ningún error en él, solo warnings, lo hago con la version 8, pero el circuito que diseñé con el que lo controla el pic pues lo simule en el PROTEUS con la progrmacion del mplab metida en el pic del proteus que puse,y me sale un error que no entiendo porque ni cual es.  adjunto las fotos donde se ve el error y el circuito.


----------



## kaliev (Abr 2, 2012)

¿con que se compila en mplab c18 v3.10?


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Abr 2, 2012)

kaliev dijo:


> ¿con que se compila en mplab c18 v3.10?



mejor pasate al mplab v6 o v8


----------



## electroconico (Abr 2, 2012)

Solo cargale el archivo HEX o el COFF.
Con eso no deberías tener ningún problema.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 2, 2012)

hola! me parece que en el circuito de proteus te falto colocar el GROUND , si lo pones a lo mejor te compila bien , saludos


----------



## Jaime Molleja (Abr 3, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola! me parece que en el circuito de proteus te falto colocar el GROUND , si lo pones a lo mejor te compila bien , saludos


Ya consegui que me  compilara bien,solo era que tenia el archivo .asm metido en una carpeta muy dentro de otra y de otra.
Eso si, ahora que lo pruebo,resulta que todos los cuadraditos azules y rojos no paran de parpadear todos juntos.


----------

